# Tracer's first show picture...



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I know it was Reserve, and some may think it is silly to get a picture - but ya just never know what life will bring....

Heaven forbid, but if something were to happen and he was no longer willing or able to show, I would wish I had the picture....

My family and friends can only take so much 'dog stuff'.....so thanks for letting me indulge


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What a handsome boy.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats! He is one handsome boy!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I bet you're going to have plenty of show shots--save your $$$$!!! Congrats and here's to lots of purple in your future.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yay Trace!!! You look so handsome as always! :bowl:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh goodness, he is one handsome guy! 
And I don't think it's silly at all to have gotten a picture. Ya can never have too many pictures!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a handsome fella!!!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

That came out nice!!  He's such a handsome boy! When's his next show?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Trace is just Gorgeous Mary! I would definitely have gotten a picture too!  I am sure he will have many, many more shows and wins. :crossfing :smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...he's beautiful!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Post as many pictures of that beautiful guy as you want!  He is lovely.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

SunGold said:


> That came out nice!!  He's such a handsome boy! When's his next show?


After seeing your handsome boy....He really needs to gather up some coat and just plain old mature. 
No plans to have him out anytime soon...


----------



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

He's so pretty! I know he's a boy but that coat is pretty!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats! Reserve is nuthin' to sneeze at!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think its great to get pictures ,,hopefully in 20 years you'll look back and say it was the first of many win pictures of your handsome boy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tracer is a beautiful boy, Mary! Great shot!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

He is really beautiful! He looks so well groomed too!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

BTW - it's not silly to get a picture, that was a nice reserve win!~!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> After seeing your handsome boy....He really needs to gather up some coat and just plain old mature.
> No plans to have him out anytime soon...


How old is he? Casa didn't even start showing until he turned 2. Did you see his picture? The photographer must have been "on" that day because both his and Trace's came out good! His win photo from the next day wasn't nearly as nice. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/SunKissedGoldens/CasaBOWOct09.jpg


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think its silly at all! He looks great!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Indulge all you want, he's gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I live for pictures! What a handsome boy you have! May we see many, many more pictures and may they be of a winner!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I try to buy photos when I can, because I passed up on some great opportunities with my horse Charlie, and then he died very suddenly. I only have a handful of photos of him, and none from shows. I'm sure you'll have plenty of shows, and look back and think, gosh why did I ever get this photo, but you can never have too many!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

SunGold said:


> How old is he? Casa didn't even start showing until he turned 2. Did you see his picture? The photographer must have been "on" that day because both his and Trace's came out good! His win photo from the next day wasn't nearly as nice. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/SunKissedGoldens/CasaBOWOct09.jpg


YES! I did see Casa's picture! So very, very handsome!
Honestly it was a tickle to 'know' the dog in front of Tracer! First thing I said was ....great day for GRF! 
The photographer was set up kind of out of the way and had a good helper that day! Plus plenty of space and not toooo many distractions...so he could really work the dogs.

Trace turned 20 months at the show.....Liberty has similar lineage and her ribs didnt spring and her coat didn't really come in until she was close to three....so I was/am prepared to wait until he fills out.

I do have some work to do with him...he tends to 'check in' with the person on the end of the leash for the first couple of steps - almost like "which leash do I have on...oh yeah....the down and back leash" LOLOLOL
Wonderful for obed....but not great for conf. wastes some precious steps..
Picked up some tips and will work on that over the winter...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What a looker and a fantastic photo...of course you should get a picture...Id try and get one even if my dog hadn't won anything! (ok, not sure you can even do that...!) His coat is to die for!! Well done!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think it's a silly picture at all! Good job, Tracer! What a handsome boy!! You should be proud


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> YES! I did see Casa's picture! So very, very handsome!
> Honestly it was a tickle to 'know' the dog in front of Tracer! First thing I said was ....great day for GRF!
> The photographer was set up kind of out of the way and had a good helper that day! Plus plenty of space and not toooo many distractions...so he could really work the dogs.
> 
> ...


Do let me know if he comes out again in this area, I'd love to see you both again.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tracer looks very handsome in his photo!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think a reserve is AWESOME and you should get a photo! He's stunning!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

mary, he is gorgeous and boy has he really grown up since that wild child on islesboro. great picture.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

He looks wonderful!!!!!!!! I just wanna smooch that big black nose :smooch: I am in the same no coat boat with Blue  Dontcha just love these boys!!! LOL :wavey:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is a great photo!!!! I want to see some tail next time! He's just beautiful Mary.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He is stunning...I wish I had a clone of him. 

The picture turned out lovely...is that you handling him or a handler?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That is a great photo!!!! I want to see some tail next time! He's just beautiful Mary.


There was some discussion tail or no tail! I decided no tail....he has limited tail feathers and I didnt think it would add much....however now I think ti would have been nice ...if for no other reason then to compare from one year to the next...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> He is stunning...I wish I had a clone of him.
> 
> The picture turned out lovely...is that you handling him or a handler?


The handler is Tiffany Knox...
I have known Tiffany since she was about 14. It has been great fun to watch her grow up and mature. She is a fine handler. She is in the process of enrolling in the AKC Registered Handler Apprentice Program.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> He looks wonderful!!!!!!!! I just wanna smooch that big black nose :smooch: I am in the same no coat boat with Blue  Dontcha just love these boys!!! LOL :wavey:


Thanks Heather, he is a great kisser....and yes.....I do love these boys...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Mary, We shall compare New Champion photos  as I am certain there is one in your boys future!!!:--heart:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, Tracer is a really handsome boy. Can't wait to see him as he matures (but I'll take him any time....just say the word).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't blame you a bit for the picture. Trace is such a handsome devil.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Who would pooh-pooh reserve? I'd be so, so proud to have a picture like that of one of my pups.


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful fellow, love the shape of his head


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Tracer looks all proud of himself and has good reason to. Congratulations!

Axel's first show participation was a disaster. He was untrained and thought he was there just to play, so he wagged his tail uninterruptedly to the judges and was totally unconcentrated and excited while everyone else looked serious and royal.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Sooo, Handsome! TeeHee..Wild Child from Islesboro...TeeHee! I think it's great to have the Photo of His Show...but where's da Mud! Tailer made me ask that...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> I know it was Reserve, and some may think it is silly to get a picture -


 
Bad Mommy! 

A ribbon is NEVER just a ribbon! Shame on you Mary! :doh:

Congrats and please continue to post all your "win" pics here. We NEVER tire of them!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

nice boy!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He is gorgeous! Love the pic


----------

